# Orientierungslosigkeit: Webservice+Ajax(echo2)+Session-Management



## KlinCh (13. Apr 2009)

Hi,
Also ich bin neu hier und hab auch gleich schon ein paar Fragen mitgebracht.
Ich hab mir vorgenommen ein kleines Online-Game zu entwickeln. Hibernate hab ich mir schon halbwegs angeeignet. Nun fehlt noch das Webframework.
Mir wurde echo2 empfohlen; scheint auch ganz einfach zu sein.

Aber ein paar Fragen hab ich dazu:
1.) Wo bau ich die Logik für die Dialogwechsel hin ?
2.) Wie implementiere ich eine Session-Verwaltung, sprich, ein user sollte sich einloggen können.
       2.1) Was ist einfacher/was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
                - Cookies
                - session-urls
                - oder innerhalb des Javascripts ?(ist sowas moeglich ?)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße,
-KlinCh


----------



## KlinCh (19. Apr 2009)

ok, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## ARadauer (20. Apr 2009)

echo... ich sag zwar immer "nicht noch ein webframework" aber das demo ist ziehmlich beeindruckend...
Echo3 Client-Side JavaScript Application Demo


----------



## KlinCh (21. Apr 2009)

Und vorallem sehr einfach.


----------



## Noctarius (21. Apr 2009)

Ich habe einige Dinge (auch Kundenprojekte) mit Echo bzw dem Fork cooee umgesetzt und muss sagen ansich bin ich begeistert von den Möglichkeiten (bis auf _NOCH_ kleine Fallstricke und Workarounds).

Derzeit schaue ich mit GWT vorallem in Verbindung mit GXT (GXT for ExtJS) an und muss sagen ich find es fast noch schöner, allein weil mir das Oberflächendesign mehr zusagt


----------

